# RS headset bearing change



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Any tricks to changing the headset bearings in an RS. A jr buddy had a used one given to him and has the bearings but was stumped so I will be looking at it this weekend. 

I did a search but couldn't find anything.


----------

